# Wild-Caught Balzanii spawned!



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I got a group of gymnogeophagus Balzanii from Charles last year. When I got them, they were about 3-4" but they've grown rapidly in my 300 gallon. Now the tank has two big 7"+ males and six 4-5" females.

They been displaying breeding behaviors for a while, so I knew it was just a matter if time. After a large water change yesterday, this is what we have today:


DSCF0575.mp4 video by chefjl - Photobucket

Probably over 100 babies. The corner of the tank is aggressively being defended by both parents, and as mouth brooders, the mom is acting like a shelter for the fry anytime they sense danger. 
I don't have a spare tank to raise the fry, nor will I be able to catch them out in such a large tank, so I will let nature take it's course.

I will probably end up moving this group to another tank before they spawn again.

Just wanted to share!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

That is really cool, congratz


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Very Nice, can you show more photo. I love eartheaters.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

lots of fish food for my fish... bring them over...

congrat


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. I've never seen fry from my Geo. steindachneri, but I see females holding all the time and I have the same problem as you, nowhere to put the group except in my mixed 125 with all kinds of catfish and 100 lemon tetras. Nothing ever survives.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

The crazy thing is that I have a group of 20+ red head tapajos in the same tank, all 5-6" and a few females have been holding as well. Need to figure out what to do with the different groups before a bloodbath ensues. 
Good thing is that it's an 8 foot tank, so there a bit more space, but I can only see it delaying the inevitable.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear ya on the aggression. In my 125 the 2 biggest males beat up and essentially killed the other males I had.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gotta get some pics up of the tank with all those geos! Love the Balzani!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I was told my wild group of red head tapajos are also doing the pre-spawning behavior as well... And they are also only 5"


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Gotta get some pics up of the tank with all those geos! Love the Balzani!


I'll try to take some pics when I get a chance, haven't taken any full tank shots in a while.


----------

